# E-code scenarios



## DebbiePottsEngland (Apr 20, 2011)

I know this is going to sound weird, but I need multiple E-code scenarios.  We are going to play a pictionary game at our local chapter meeting and they are going to be E-codes.  If you could send me some scenarios that are different and unusual or even the usual  I would truly appreciate it.  if they are really hard I would appreciate the correct codes too.

thanks so much in advance.


----------



## Mojo (May 1, 2011)

Hi Debbie,

These are some mishaps I have encountered (I've omitted the really gruesome encounters):

Poisoning from helium from a tank inside a parked car, undetermined whether accidental or intentional

Cervical fractures from surfing, striking head on ocean floor

CO poisoning from RV in transit

Falling off balcony on a cruise ship or hotel/condo

Inhalation of fumes from burning oleander 

Traumatic amputation from alligator bite

Necrotizing fasciitis after lancing a boil with a tackle box fillet knife

Head injury of a patron exiting a restaurant from falling ice off of the roof

Lacerations from boat propeller blades

Near-drowning while diving with inadequate air supply

Contaminated needlestick by healthcare worker

Lightning strike while golfing


----------



## DebbiePottsEngland (May 2, 2011)

Thanks, I appreciate the help.


----------

